# Who needs new gaskets? Drytop repair in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We are now offering gasket replacement at whitewater tube/CKS Rental Center in Boulder. Total cost is $60 including the new gasket and labor. That's a great deal. Bring your drytops or drysuits in for new gaskets to our new location at 3600 Arapahoe. 

I am placing an order this week for gaskets, so let me know if you plan on bringing one in or if you just need to buy a gasket. It will help to know which sizes are needed. 

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## fancyplants (Apr 6, 2008)

Can you put gaskets into a top that currently has neoprene at the wrist? I love my top put the neoprene isn't cutting it!


----------



## jco6560 (Aug 3, 2009)

What is the turn around time frame for gasket replacement? 

thanks


----------



## kashner (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes! I just walked outside to see my kokotat rogue's neck gasket split on both sides. Need a new neck gasket badly!

When is the best time to bring it by?

Thanks


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

@kashner--

how old is your rougue?

I just bought a brand new rougue last season, and the neck gasket tore first day this season after only about a half dozen days at most last season.

Not sure what gives--I used (abused?) my lotus for 4-5 years of fairly decent use, 20-30 days per year, before it needed a new gasket, and only 5-6 days on the kokotat????

...and NOOOO, it was not nicked, cut, pinched, etc., etc., etc.--as the mindless CKS cashier jockey was so intent on implying as he stetched and pulled the un-torn portion attempting to convince (pressure) me into agreeing with him--try some customer service next time, douchebag...

Must say, kokotat was awesome to replace it as a "courtesy" (i.e. not warranty)--and Jen at CKS was awesome too--but even so, a neck gasket should not tear after so little use.


----------



## kashner (Sep 11, 2009)

@Jay

My rogue is about 1 season old used roughly 20 times. I thought it ripped so soon because I didnt 303 it soon enough, but thats still whack that it ripped so soon.

awesome dry top, shady neck gasket.

hopefully i can get it fixed!


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

thanks kashner--not the news I was hoping to hear though--still waaay too short lifespan on the gasket for the kokatat price

found this discussion from last year, which is even more bad kokatat news:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...3-vs-armorall-vs-mcnett-seal-saver-36257.html


anyone have any experience with the mcnett seal savor?


----------

